# facebook et safari



## roselinerp (14 Janvier 2015)

bonsoir

comme l'autre internaute que je viens de lire j'ai un soucis sur facebook avec mon mac book pro  j'ai du faire une fausse manip je pense, vu que j'ai un imac de l'autre coté et ma page perso fb s'affiche correctement.. 

le soucis, c'est que  :

 le bandeau bleu qu'on a en haut de la page fb je ne l'ai plus, depuis quelques jours.. 







quand je tape un message, si je me suis trompée, je veux l'effacer.. donc je clique sur mon pavé numérique et je recule pour sélectionner la ligne que je veux supp.. niet ça ne veut pas.. 

je suis obligée de fermer safari et de le relancer.. mais mon bandeau bleu en haut je ne l'ai plus (photo prise avec facebook ouvert sous firefox) je suis obligée de recliquer dans mon nom pour que ça revienne temporairement  c'est archi gonflant

j'ai un autre compte facebook aucun soucis sous safari.. c'est vraiment lié à un seul compte, celui que j'utilise le plus..


hier j'avais aussi la barre du dock qui avait disparu.. j'ai cliqué en bas (elle est en bas chez moi) et c'est revenu  redisparu  revenu.. ah ça énerve !!

j'ai vérifié mon compte facebook sur mon imac et aucun soucis le bandeau bleu y est bien, les photos de profil des contacts qui disparaissent et sont remplacées par un ? bleu sur mon macbook  sont bien présentes sur le imac. 

sur mon macbook pro sous firefox pas de soucis non plus

donc je pense que j'ai du faire une fausse manip sur facebook (mais laquelle ?) sous safari où je suis tout le temps  j'ai du mettre les doigtsoù il ne fallait pas... mais où ?? 

la manip d'éteindre et de rallumer, qui a marché pour l'autre internaute, je ne crois pas que cela ait marché chez moi, vu que j'ai des soucis avec ma box qui plante, c'est souvent que j'éteins et rallume (hier soir notamment) et ça ne change rien.. 

je n'y connais absolument rien en informatique donc ça promet.. 

merci si vous avez une idée.. je prends.. 

bonne soirée  ou nuit


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2015)

topo hyper confus
allusion à un fil d'un autre ( lequel ? myster. Pourquoi ne pas y avoir posté? mystere)

mention sans détails de plusieurs comptes facebook , plusieurs mac, plusieurs navigateurs

--
parmi les choses à faire
donner versions des OS X 

eventuellement faire tout simplement un nettoyage des données facebook  presentes dans les fichiers du navigateur
(virer les cookies facebook , mots de passe facebook , via preferences sur navigateur ou même les caches)


----------



## zoubibull (26 Mars 2015)

roselinerp a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> comme l'autre internaute que je viens de lire j'ai un soucis sur facebook avec mon mac book pro  j'ai du faire une fausse manip je pense, vu que j'ai un imac de l'autre coté et ma page perso fb s'affiche correctement..
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je comprends très bien ce qui vs arrive j'ai exactement le même pb et j'en ai ras le bol!
Le bandeau bleu en haut de FB ne s'affiche plus en permanence, il faut donc non stop fermer et réouvrir via Safari car c'est le seul moyen que cela s'affiche!
Par contre avec le même compte via iPhone ou iPad je n'ai aucun pb.
C'est donc vraisemblablement lié au Macbook.
En faisant qqes recherche on émet la vague hypothèse que ça pourrait être les cookies... qq'un pourrait-il aider?
Merci (Mac OS X 10.6.8)


----------

